# Titan grinder jam quiz one



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK guess the value ( of the coffee realted gear ) in £ thats in chaps car.....

Closest wins..

Open til next Sunday....

Prize coffee as usual....


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

3 machines and 2 grinders, £8k is my guess


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There's a mystery box of....in there


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

What's that one with the sticking-up bit at the back left?

I'd say: L1 = 2K; Veloce: £1.6k; Vesuvius: £3k = £6.6k for the machines. Add on say £3k for grinders (including the mystery boxes but guessing an M3 and an EK43 perhaps in there as well as the Mazzer so my guess is £9,600!

David


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Is this new prices or Coffee-'ask no questions'-chap prices


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave probably paid about 20 quid for the lot from a friend of a friend


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

For us mortals it's probably nearer £10k


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

At a car boot sale......couple of hundred - maybe three tops


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I could not make but to help me feel better about not being there my guess based on new prices £8,876.45!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Someone needs to go round corners slower, ones gone over !

£14,25k all in


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

OK Here goes, £12.5k


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Nine thousand and thirty six pounds


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

£11k

13 chars


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£8500 i will guess


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

£12k

13 char


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Is this one of those "Lowest unique bid" auctions?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Can't we win the contents of his boot in a Gadget Show style?

I'll guess at £11,000.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I'm going to have a lazy guess lol £1234.56


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

£9,200.

Sure it's an amazing day, have fun folks!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll take a guess at £11,475.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I reckon about £7000 of the chaps hard earn'd cash RRP is over £10000


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> OK guess the value ( of the coffee realted gear ) in £ thats in chaps car.....
> 
> Closest wins..
> 
> ...


Someone needs to tell dave about an aero press and porlex combo !the coffee isnt going to be as good but it's going to make his days out a bit easier.

£13245


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll go £10750


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

13k

13 char

That's the basis of my guess.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

What was the result..?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

spune said:


> What was the result..?


Coffechap , what was the total please ......


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

£9700.00 .


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

18,333

(basically I haven't a scooby)


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I had a dream and this figure was the result........£9,452 33..........Mind you I was dreaming about a tax return but hey, it's as good a guess as any I suppose.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffeechap! What was the total!!!!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

£7231..................


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

£13,900. More if you count the cost of new parts over and above the original cost of M3


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

The wait continues..!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much cash was in the car cc


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've not entered this BUT it brings a whole new meaning to "hanging from a thread"

Ian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£9400 was the total in the boot


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like pompeyexile had a very useful dream - £52 out...


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

O.M.G!.........I can't believe it. I thought I was probably too late to enter and put my guess in as a joke.

Oh well, just goes to show folks you can be as thick as a brick but if Lady Luck is sitting on your shoulder you've as much chance as anyone. Blimey that's my second win in as many months, I picked Germany in our office World Cup sweepstake. Hmm, what's the total in the Euro millions this week?

Also it just happens that I'm getting low on beans and was just about to order some more from Rave....Result!


----------

